# White Spot in eye



## Saffy (May 10, 2011)

Luna our little Netherland Dwarf has suddenly developed a white patch in her eye .. it's quite a strong white but if you look closely you can see red veiny bits around it. 

She is fit and healthy otherwise and shares a cage with her pal Ben.

Will try and get a pic on here.


----------



## Saffy (May 10, 2011)




----------



## Saffy (May 10, 2011)




----------



## NorthernAutumn (May 10, 2011)

Could it be a whorl of fur? Does it move when you massage her eye through the lid?

When did it show up?


----------



## Saffy (May 10, 2011)

Last night .. no it's not at the edge of the eye ... it's that very white thing that you can see.


----------



## Saffy (May 10, 2011)

Ok .. the vet put some drops in her eye and gave her a thorough check. She showed me the eye and pointed out a small area just under the white (ulcer) where it could possibly have been a puncture mark from something stabbing her in the eye.

I have Fucithalmic eye ointment to put in once a day. Luna doesn't seem in pain and she's eating and bouncing around so, so far, so good.

Just hope that this ointment helps as if further infection occurs, she will lose her eye .. and the vet is wary about operating on her as she doesn't think she will take to the anasthetic too well.

She's sadly lost part of her sight in that eye too.


----------



## velveteen (May 31, 2011)

Our bunny had the exact same thing develop.

When we got him, he was saved by the vet clinic as the breeder was going to put him to sleep as he had an ulcer in his eye due to trauma. He was only a baby, the vets kept him and put drops in his eye to heal it and then we fostered him at about 5 weeks.

About a few months later, we noticed an ulcer just like yours develop on his bad eye. It was growing in size in just a week and was pure white, with red vessels attached.

We put drops in it (sorry, cannot remember the name, got them from a good vet though) and it completely healed up. No problems since. Vet did tell us it could reappear from time to time and to put the drops in if so.... it is only a problem if the rest of the eye is inflamed/weepy etc... otherwise I think the drops should fix it.


----------



## Saffy (May 31, 2011)

Hellooooo ... I've been in Hospital 5 days and I'm happy to say that whilst I've been in there Luna's eyes is vastly improved.

The vet we took her to is an eye specialist .. a lovely man called WILLUM, and am accent to match! He gave her some Baytril and that appears to have helped. Though we are also applying the topical anti biotic.

Got to take her back tomorrow as there is still a small white bit there and they wont sign her off unless they are completely happy which is nice.

Will let you know how I get on.


----------

